# Its a month into my Karate training,,,,learned so much and having a great time doing it



## jwmims (Jan 22, 2013)

i been into my Karate training about a month now,wow so glad i joined my Dojo.Learned so much in the short time i been training,awesome
teacher and all the people there all ranks so helpful,like a family.Our traning is just about 100% self defence other than kata.It a kinda tuff workout
but i feel great after each lesson.By the way i study San Sai Ryu Karate and my teacher is a 6th degree blackbelt.Just wanted to let people how great it is to train in Karate and if your one the fence about starting Karate or any martial arts,i say go for it.so glad i did.Cheers,
James


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Jan 22, 2013)

good to hear you're loving it!!!  Keep it up and keep us posted on upcoming tests/tournaments, etc!!!

also, I am currently training for my 2nd Dan in TKD - still loving it and still learning - NEVER STOP LEARNING!!

Peace!


----------



## Uncle (Jan 23, 2013)

Kata IS about self defence. It is the basis of your martial art, but you'll learn that as you go. Glad you're having fun! Keep it up!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 23, 2013)

Aye, very good to hear your enthusiasm :thumbsup:.  Kata are the 'toolbox' of the art; they are how you learn to do the techniques properly and at full speed and strength.  It can take a while to see it - I still find things in the kata of my art that have been there before my eyes all the time .  I'd be embarrassed to admit that if it wasn't for the fact that my sensei says it too and he's been doing martial arts for fifty years or more.


----------



## MilkManX (Jan 23, 2013)

The longer you do the more you are going to get out of it. I am at 6 years and I feel like I am barely scratching the surface of what is possible.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 23, 2013)

Glad to hear that it's going well with your training!  I look forward to every class, I'm always picking up something new.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 23, 2013)

jwmims said:


> i been into my Karate training about a month now,wow so glad i joined my Dojo.Learned so much in the short time i been training,awesome
> teacher and all the people there all ranks so helpful,like a family.Our traning is just about 100% self defence other than kata.It a kinda tuff workout
> but i feel great after each lesson.By the way i study San Sai Ryu Karate and my teacher is a 6th degree blackbelt.Just wanted to let people how great it is to train in Karate and if your one the fence about starting Karate or any martial arts,i say go for it.so glad i did.Cheers,
> James



Glad to see your enthusiasm and glad you are enjoying your training.  

Where are you training?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 23, 2013)

Uncle said:


> Kata IS about self defence. It is the basis of your martial art, but you'll learn that as you go. Glad you're having fun! Keep it up!



100% agree!  Kata is filled with meaning and in many cases is like an onion, peel a layer and you find a deeper one.


----------



## chinto (Jan 23, 2013)

good to hear that you are enjoying the training.  You will learn a lot in the next years, and finally how much you do not know! LOL  but enjoy it, learn the kata and then go and look for more then the obvious techniques as you go. some systems have some beginning kata created to teach the very first basic movements, and then the classical kata that are handed down from the past.  It is the older kata that you will always find many levels in.  Also remember that the black belt is not the goal, but it is merely the end of the very beginning of your journey!


----------

